# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*

​

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


*
يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه كتييييييييييييييييييييير
بس اولها اختفي من وسط الناس اللي انا عايشه وسطيها 
 سؤال لذيذ وجميل اوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ممممم ..
أكيد هلعب بيها وأدوخ اللى حواليا حبة 30:
يا أما أبيعها بقى :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2010)

*مش هفارق حبيبي لحظه ( الا اذا كان بيستحمي )عشان بكزف​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههه
عسل يا عياد بلسانك اللى نصه ضايع ده :t30:
انت كنت بتفكر تخرس وانت صغير ولا ايه :t9:
وش كزوف بصحيح ياناس :hlp:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> عسل يا عياد بلسانك اللى نصه ضايع ده :t30:
> انت كنت بتفكر تخرس وانت صغير ولا ايه :t9:
> وش كزوف بصحيح ياناس :hlp:*​



:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

في وسيله مساعده طيب

سؤال صعب



هالعب بيها لعبه 
استغمايا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عشان محدش يعرف يمسكني​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه كتييييييييييييييييييييير
> بس اولها اختفي من وسط الناس اللي انا عايشه وسطيها
> سؤال لذيذ وجميل اوي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*مرورك هو الاجمل 
انشاء الله ربنا يدبرلك الصالح
مرسي ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممم ..
> أكيد هلعب بيها وأدوخ اللى حواليا حبة 30:
> يا أما أبيعها بقى :t30:
> ههههههه*​




*ماديه طول عمرك يابت :t30:
ميرسي يا مرموره ع مرورك
ضلمتي الموضوع ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *مش هفارق حبيبي لحظه ( الا اذا كان بيستحمي )عشان بكزف​*




*يختي كميله عليه
يارب دايما مع حبيبك ياعم
ومش تفرقه دقيقه
ميرسي ياجميل ع مرورك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماديه طول عمرك يابت :t30:
> ميرسي يا مرموره ع مرورك
> ضلمتي الموضوع ​*


*
الموضوع موضوعك ياكوكو 
يعنى لو انت ظلمته فهو موضوعك انت فالأصل :t30:
مادية فى عيييييييييينك :smil16:
وانت هتعمل بيها ايه يا حج
ولا أقولك أنا ...
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> الموضوع موضوعك ياكوكو
> يعنى لو انت ظلمته فهو موضوعك انت فالأصل :t30:
> مادية فى عيييييييييينك :smil16:
> ...




*انتي جيتي ضلمتيه يختي
كالعاده يختي 30:
تقولي ايه يابت
اتهدي واسكتي بلاش فضايح​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي جيتي ضلمتيه يختي
> كالعاده يختي 30:
> تقولي ايه يابت
> اتهدي واسكتي بلاش فضايح​*



*أقولك هتعمل بيه أيه ؟
مانتا ... بقى
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أقولك هتعمل بيه أيه ؟
> مانتا ... بقى
> :t30:*​




*اتهدي وقولي اتهديت يا مرمر :smil8:
والا انتي عرفه بقي 
فهماني طبعا يا حجه :t9:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههه

فعلا الموضصوع صعب

مش هلاقى حاجة اعملها بيها

غير انى اجنن الناس اللى حواليا واعمل فيهم مقالب

هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> فعلا الموضصوع صعب
> 
> ...




*وانتي لسه هتجنني يا كووينا
فعلا اللي فيه داء مش هيبطله :t30:
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2010)

اروح اركب الطيارة واسافر ببلاش اسافر هاواي مثلا هههههه واروح اوتيل سبع نجوم هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> اروح اركب الطيارة واسافر ببلاش اسافر هاواي مثلا هههههه واروح اوتيل سبع نجوم هههههههه




*هههههههههههههه
ايه الاستغلال ده
ميرسي ليكي أرووجه​*


----------



## نغم (27 أغسطس 2010)

اروح اسافر لبلادي واشوف الناس الى مستحلة قلبى واقلها كفاية بقى خليها تطلع واراقب حياتها وارفقها حتى ساعة مانتام  لان بالطريقة هذه بس اقدر اعرف مين الناس الى حبيتهم بجد وبقلب بريئ
شششكرا متحمسة اشوف السؤال الرابع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> اروح اسافر لبلادي واشوف الناس الى مستحلة قلبى واقلها كفاية بقى خليها تطلع واراقب حياتها وارفقها حتى ساعة مانتام  لان بالطريقة هذه بس اقدر اعرف مين الناس الى حبيتهم بجد وبقلب بريئ
> شششكرا متحمسة اشوف السؤال الرابع




*شكرا نغم ع ردك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (27 أغسطس 2010)

أضرب بيها المدرسين الي غايظني .


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أغسطس 2010)

هستعملها للترفيه وبس
مرسي للسؤال مايكل


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ملهاش لازمة معايا...!!!!!!!

اشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> أضرب بيها المدرسين الي غايظني .




*ههههههههههه
ممكن تضربهم من غير طاقيه
كلنا عملنا كده
شكرا ليك مينا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هستعملها للترفيه وبس
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل




*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ملهاش لازمة معايا...!!!!!!!
> 
> اشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *




*شكرا ابوتربو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أغسطس 2010)

انا بقي هلبسها لما ابني يعيط عشان ميلقاش قدامه غير بابه 
عشان يرحموني شويه
او البسها لي ابني وارتاح من العياط​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا بقي هلبسها لما ابني يعيط عشان ميلقاش قدامه غير بابه
> عشان يرحموني شويه
> او البسها لي ابني وارتاح من العياط​




*ههههههههههههه
عسل يا جوفاني
ربنا يخليكي ليهم
ويخليهم ليكي
ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أغسطس 2010)

انا بقي لو معايا طاقية الاخفاء

هامسك بيها الحرامية واللي ناهبين البلد

واللي بيخططوا ضد المسيحين في كل مكان 

من الاخر ها اعمل بيها شغل بجد هههه

شكرا يا مايكل علي فكرة الموضوع الجميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> انا بقي لو معايا طاقية الاخفاء
> 
> هامسك بيها الحرامية واللي ناهبين البلد
> 
> ...





*عندك حق يا كوبتك
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل
نورتني​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

اممممممممممم

لو معايا الطقية دي هلبسها في الشتا وارميها في الصيف عشان الحر بقي ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم
> 
> لو معايا الطقية دي هلبسها في الشتا وارميها في الصيف عشان الحر بقي ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا ميكي




*ذكيه من يومك يا نصه :11azy:

ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ذكيه من يومك يا نصه :11azy:​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل*​


 

ههههههههههه نوووووو روزي صدقني وليست ذكيه :t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نوووووو روزي صدقني وليست ذكيه :t30:




*انا متأكد من نصه 
لكن ذكيه بقي :t9:
الله واعلم يختي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

هصلح اكبر مشكلة فى حياتى ​


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

يا حبيبى أنت ممكن تختفى من غير الطاقية 

(( تجنب الناس و خلى علاقاتك معدومة ، دلوئتى بس أقولك مبروووك أنت أختفيت )) .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

لو الطاقية معايا بجد هدى بيها أخوة الرب اللى يحتاجوه من غير لا يعرفونى ولا حاجة ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هصلح اكبر مشكلة فى حياتى ​




*ربنا يعملك الصالح دايما
ويفرح قلبك 
ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبيبى أنت ممكن تختفى من غير الطاقية
> 
> (( تجنب الناس و خلى علاقاتك معدومة ، دلوئتى بس أقولك مبروووك أنت أختفيت )) .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*شكرا زاما ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Spirit Life (31 أغسطس 2010)

اتسمع صوتي ؟ لا

هل تراني ؟ لا

هل تحاورني ؟ نعم 

إذا أحلى طاقية إخفاء .


مواضيع جميلة ،،،


شكراً لروعة قلمك .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

spirit life قال:


> اتسمع صوتي ؟ لا
> 
> هل تراني ؟ لا
> 
> ...




*الشكر ع مرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو معايا طاقيه الاخفي *
*اكيد هلبسها واختفي *
*عادي يعني مش صعبه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*هتختفي ليه ومن ايه
ده السؤال
شكرا ليكي ميرووو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*هختفي للابد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

